# older dallee sound issue



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought 2 older Dallee sound boards for a great price recently. They were used so when I got them I tested them quickly with a battery and speaker. 
Yesterday I installed one into a USAT S4 and it is all good.
Today I installed the other into a USAT NW2 and it idles ok but when power is applied to the rail the sound breaks down, reduce the power and the board is still giving "feedback". It stops when I flip the toggle to the battery off, flip it back on and we are back at idle sound. 

I wonder if there is something wrong with this board that doesn't allow it to rev up with the voltage? The wiring setup is a bit different between the 2 engines but not that different. 
Maybe I didn't get that great of a deal with the 2 boards?

Any ideas what could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Update: I went back to the board and adjusted the notch setting wheel and made sure there was a fully charged battery connected. After testing, the first battery was slightly below 9 volts and the new one was 9.78 or something like that. I think it was the battery all along. 
I thought once the voltage increased to a certain point that the board ran off the track power but maybe not. 
I did see that dallee recommends 2 batteries be put in to maximise battery life and volume. 

I would like to believe that once out on the main line and over 6-10 volts that there would be a bit of charge back to the battery but maybe not?


----------

